# Hydrostatic transmission



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Is it safe to push a tractor with a hydro transmission? Is there a way to move it without it running? Only short distances in and around the garage.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## ztrjim (Nov 18, 2014)

Many newer styles Zero Turn Mowers have ways of "disabling" the trans missions or essentially this is neutral. If your mower has an option like this then have at it. But if not I would not recommended pushing it around. What do you have?


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

For the Bolens tube frames it would be OK to push them for short distances.

The large frames all have a neutral position for the hydro, so pushing them is definitely no problem.


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have a 1225 that I am fixing up so it needs to move around due to space limitations. I don't want to damage the hydro transmission 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

